# Big, Cuddly Dogs



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been very taken with ScottyUSN's thread on Bogey and Reese, Bogey being his Golden and Reese being his Leonberger. I somehow often manage to discuss my Newfoundland, Griffin, in that thread since he and Reese share so many similarities.

I do plan, eventually, to start a thread about Griffin because I have some specific questions about his breeding and lineage that I would like to tackle with the canine experts here. However, there always seem to be wonderful resources about Newfoundlands and other giant breeds that I have come across and want to mention, yet don't have quite the right place to do it in.

I remembered that I had saved a website of photos showing people holding their large, cuddly dogs and I wondered if one of them had been a Leonberger like Reese. So I went back and got the link to it. Looking at it now, I don't _think_ any of the dogs is a Leonberger, but I'd like Scotty's opinion! (I had wondered about the third one from the bottom.)

I also found some wonderful videos of a pack of Newfoundlands in Canada and I would love to post links to their YouTube videos here; they are charming.

Here is the cuddly dogs website.

Cuddly Dogs Website...Big cuddly dogs love to be carried around (PHOTOS) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: carried, lift, carry, pick up





NewfieMom


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Newfs! 

I think the last three pics at the bottom of the page you linked to are all Tibetan Mastiffs. The white dogs with pointed ears I think are Samoyed, and the other white ones are Great Pyrenees.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love Newfies too, think they're awesome.

I see a few in my area but rarely, when I do it makes them even more special. 

Cuddly dog pics were great-beautiful dogs.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I met one once and in Newfoundland in fact, it was such a sweet and gentle soul. I am so tempted to get one, but the amount of drooling that they do kind of puts me off.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the giant breeds. Client of mine had a Newf and the first time I went over the house she warned me he will put on a show with his barking. The UPS guy is scared to death of him she said and won't get out of his truck. I show up and the front door was open but no dog. Halfway to the door sure enough this gigantic black ball of fur comes out barking away. I told the dog he sure was scary  what a good job he was doing :yes: and gave him a few pats of the head  Walked in the house and the lady asks where her dog is...out front waiting for the UPS guy I guess, lol.

There is a Great Pyrenees we know and she is a love. A few Great Danes around too. Been tackled to the ground by a rambunctious Irish Wolfhound before, silly boy. Met a Greater Swiss Mountain dog for the first time two weeks ago on a walk, nice dog. I had never seen one before and asked if he was part Bernese Mt dog with such similar coloring. Owner gets that all the time so I learned something.

One guy used to bring his Mastiff for a walk down our cranberry bogs when it was a puppy, it was huge even then. Every once in a while I see them walking across the road from their house into some private woods. Looks like the guy is walking a cow, that dog is just unbelievably huge now.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I love Newfs!
> 
> I think the last three pics at the bottom of the page you linked to are all Tibetan Mastiffs. The white dogs with pointed ears I think are Samoyed, and the other white ones are Great Pyrenees.


Thank you for your identifications. The dog you said was a Tibetan Mastiff did not have Reese's build _at all._ All he shared with Reese was his coloring (and being large and sweet looking). I appreciate your expert eye! Great Pyrenees Dogs are popular here. They are not as common as Labs or Goldens, of course, but one meets a few of them at the beach in winter. They are about as common as Great Danes and perhaps more common than Newfies here. I don't think I have *ever *met a Tibetan Mastiff, however.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Dexter12 said:


> I met one once and in Newfoundland in fact, it was such a sweet and gentle soul. I am so tempted to get one, but the amount of drooling that they do kind of puts me off.


You absolutely *must* be able to live comfortably with the drool in order to have a Newfoundland. You also must not value a clean house. They are filthy animals. Even the Newfie calendar, with the most magnificent animals on earth looking up from its glossy pages, shows a bunch of muddy chests! I don't know when I first noticed that, but when I did, I laughed outloud. They are the biggest mudballs on earth. They love water and they drink then walk away from their bowls with water still dripping and it is all over the floor. They will drink and/or drool and then dig holes in the yard, mixing dirt with water and drool to make mud and have it on their chests and also in their mouths. It then gets in their water dishes and the water dishes have to be cleaned about ten times a day. There is invariably mud and saliva in the dish even if you have just cleaned the dish half an hour ago.

And the drool flies. Newf websites preparing people who think they want Nefoundland dogs sometimes tell you the drool can fly 20 feet. I think that is true. It is all over the walls. It is full of mud and black Newf hair, so it is black. I actually have a Tee shirt with an image (drawn) of drool and Newf hair and a saying of some sort on it. These treasures will be everywhere in your house. You will wash walls constantly. I change my sweatshirt every day even though it is not next to my skin. (I wear it over a longsleeved turtleneck in all seasons except summer.) Sometimes I have to wear three a day. 

And that is just scratching the surface! But Newfies were made in such a way that they inevitably drool. I have seen a video on YouTube about them that explains that their mouths were configured to repel waves and that that is what causes the drooling. They *were* bred for water rescue after all! I will post a link to it.

Video about the Newfoundland dog...



 


NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another forum member and I were at a dog event yesterday where a Newf, totally unprovoked, went after a Jack Russell. Only because the Jack Russell's owner was so quick thinking (and happens to be an animal professional) was a huge disaster averted.
I was so sad I could have cried. That should NOT happen with a newf. (Nor a golden).
So terrible to see that in such a wonderful breed.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Another forum member and I were at a dog event yesterday where a Newf, totally unprovoked, went after a Jack Russell. Only because the Jack Russell's owner was so quick thinking (and happens to be an animal professional) was a huge disaster averted.
> I was so sad I could have cried. That should NOT happen with a newf. (Nor a golden).
> So terrible to see that in such a wonderful breed.


Of course. And it goes to show that things can go wrong in *any* breed. I hate to start bashing Newfies, who are truly the best of the best, but a pack of four killed a Lab here in Connecticut. I will try to look up the story. It was utterly shocking. But, of course, there was a crazy owner involved. (How could there not have been?) The Lab was gentle and had done nothing to provoke the attack.

Here is a link to an article about the attack...http://valley.newhavenindependent.org/archives/entry/civil_lawsuit_filed_in_oxford_dog_mauling/

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kc0qD6LA0M*



NewfieMom said:


> They love water and they drink then walk away from their bowls with water still dripping and it is all over the floor.


I really have not said enough about the Newfoundland's love of water. They _love _water and not just for swimming. They love to drink it and to dunk themselves in it, too. I first learned this when I drove Griffin home to Connecticut from the breeder's in Cape Cod, Massachusetts. We had decided that I should drive straight through, making no attempt to stop with him. So I put a large dish of water in the back of my Jeep and thought I probably would not need to refill it. Griffin immediately made himself comfortable *sitting* in the dish! He also put other parts of himself-at this point I cannot recall which ones-in the dish and the water the promptly gone! I posted a thread called, "The Bathroom Thumps" in the forum called, "What did you DO???". Take a look at that if you want to see how Griffin handled our toilets!

Here is a video from YouTube...Why its hard to keep a Newfoundland dog's water bowl full...*



* 

NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope you didn't take that as Newfie bashing, it was meant to be a comment about how shocked I was because they ARE such awesome dogs. I'm a big fan of newfies. If it had been one of many other breeds, I wouldn't have even been surprised.




NewfieMom said:


> Of course. And it goes to show that things can go wrong in *any* breed. I hate to start bashing Newfies, who are truly the best of the best, but a pack of four killed a Lab here in Connecticut. I will try to look up the story. It was utterly shocking. But, of course, there was a crazy owner involved. (How could there not have been?) The Lab was gentle and had done nothing to provoke the attack.
> 
> Here is a link to an article about the attack...Civil Lawsuit Filed In Oxford Dog Mauling | Valley Independent Sentinel
> 
> NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

That video is Reese with water since 8 weeks and no different today. At least he has learned not to play in the water in the house, but if it's outside his paws will be in the bowl.

At 10 months he was quick to show me (and poor bogey) how strong he is and take us all off our walking course to investigate anyone's home with a child or sprinkler (His manners are better now), but he'll still show interest.

Nothing excites him as much as water. He's a great traveller, but he once saw his favorite pond/play area from the moving SUV (60 mph). I could tell if not harnessed, and a bit smaller, he would have gone out the window due to his excitement.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*To Barb*



hotel4dogs said:


> I hope you didn't take that as Newfie bashing, it was meant to be a comment about how shocked I was because they ARE such awesome dogs. I'm a big fan of newfies. If it had been one of many other breeds, I wouldn't have even been surprised.


Hi, *Barb*-No, I certainly didn't take your recounting of an event that occurred as Newfie bashing! What happens, happens, and telling the truth about it can hardly be called "bashing"! Pardon me if I worded my post in such a way that it implied that _you_ had done any "bashing"!!!

I just meant that I was about to tell yet another story about Newfies who were acting with breed-uncharacteristic aggression.

By the way, I saw that Tiny wasn't eating again today. I will be commenting in her thread, but I wanted to say how sorry I am that the prednisone is not doing what we had all thought it was!


NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not surprised this future giants loungers found a way to play and be lazy at the same time.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ScottyUSN said:


> I'm not surprised this future giants loungers found a way to play and be lazy at the same time.


Does one lucky person own both those dogs? I swear that I am going to get a Leonberger and a Newfie pup together next next time I get a puppy! I never saw anything that cute before. 

And the Newf wound up in the position in which I find Griffin many mornings on my front lawn when I wake up: fast asleep on his back with all his legs spread open! That must be a very comfortable position for Newfies!

Love those teeth. Big, mouthy dogs full of big jaws and big teeth. Delicately biting. No one bites more delicately than Griffin. But I guess by now you can tell I am partial to big dogs!

Thanks, Scotty!

NewfieMom


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

I love the giant breeds and am considering one for my next breed.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Newfoundland Dog and Baby Raised Together*

Scotty's video inspired me to post two videos of a Newfoundland named Sebastian who was trained by a wonderful woman-from when her daughter was first born-to interact safely with the baby. If you watch these two videos you will see that the dog and baby are closely supervised, and that the dog is trained not to go overboard with the newborn. The child grows up to be a toddler with a very healthy relationship with the dog. It is quite amazing. You have to watch both videos to see the development.

NewfieMom

Infant and Sebastian...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_N0-mAopzg

Toddler and Sebastian...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcNFHDXY6uI


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Loved the video, Sebastian is a gorgeous dog the baby is cute too 

Reese really is a gentle giant. No matter how excited or playful I get him I can not get him to play with his teeth at all. He'll play sharks and crocs with Bogey all day, but not with people. Bogey will play bite with me and It appears reese doesn't like it. He'll often step in between us and begins to play with Bogey on my behalf... He's such a worrier.

This is one of the video's that sold me on Leo's when I was researching.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ScottyUSN said:


> This is one of the video's that sold me on Leo's when I was researching.


That's a fabulous video of the Leo and the baby, Scotty. If you had seen one of the many Newf and baby videos I have seen before you saw *that* one, you would now own a *Newfoundland* named "Reese", however, and I would never have been introduced to Leonbergers!!! (Because the number of videos featuring Newfies and babies is just staggering!) Have I posted the one of the toddler between the two Newfs?

Here is a link:

Toddler and Two Patient Newfs...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zUNQUkbPyM

NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe a Landseer named Oreo


----------

